# Printer for drawings



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm looking into buying a printer and save my self some money from having to pay for prints. Can anyone recommend a reasonable priced large format printer? Thanks


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

You want full sized prints of floor plans etc. or just bigger than 8.5x11?

My laser printer will do 8.5x14. It isn't great if you aren't doing them all the time or are using the printer for multiple sized printouts, because you have to remove the paper tray and extend the backside of it to make it hold larger paper. Then when you want to switch back to standard paper it's the reverse operation. It's not that difficult, just another step. I don't print the larger size very often, so it's not a dealbreaker.

I'm guessing you want something bigger than that, though.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

You talking full size 30" X 42" prints or just 11" x 17". We use Kip for our large drawings.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Can't you just print it in multiple pieces and tape them together? Customers will appreciate your creativity!


Find one of the few remaining newspaper companies and see if they have an old printer they could sell you, they don't need it lolz. Or find a sign shop and see if they have any old ones.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

any printer of size is gona run you a few thousand...if you have enough to print its worth it..if not what do they charge for each set of prints? from where you get them now..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I wonder if my boss would let me use the large format printer given how tame the new ridgid calenders are.....


----------



## Jared55 (Jan 24, 2019)

If you're talking about the large prints of 30" X 42" it will be quite an investment. You'll have to replace printer cartridge once in a while which isn't cheap, but the biggest benefit of having your own printer is saving the time.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you use it as much as I do, a few thousand dollar investment will pay for itself in a year.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

JARED55
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

